# Marine Infantry to SEALs good or bad?



## Kingkoby9 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey all, so I’m currently an 03xx Infantry Marine in ITB. I plan on doing 1 enlistment (as being a Marine was always a dream of mine) and then attempting to enlist in the Navy with a SEAL Challenge Contract and hopefully complete BUD/S. As stated in my Introduction becoming a Marine was always a dream of mine, but the desire to be something even more elite drew me to the SEALs. I figured I could fulfill a dream of being a Marine while working toward my SEAL goal since I imagine life as an infantryman would help build mental resilience and physical strength/endurance. What I wanted to know was is this an intelligent plan? A friend said it was dumb and I should’ve just gone SEAL from the jump. I don’t see a downside other than the possibility of getting injured/killed if I deploy. Just wanted some much appreciated outside perspective on this.


----------



## CDG (Jan 28, 2018)

Why not go Recon or MARSOC?  If you transfer to the Navy, and fail/quit at BUD/S, you're going to be on a ship.  If you enjoy being an Infantryman, you're better off assessing for a SOF slot in your own service.  That way you can go back to being an 03 if you were to not make it. Either way, you have a whole enlistment to worry about.  Make sure you stay focused on your 5m target.  Nobody wants to work with the guy who's always distracted by thinking about what he's going to do down the road.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 28, 2018)

You haven’t hit the fleet yet and you already want to let move to another service? Sounds like you signed the wrong contract.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2018)

Look man, if you want to be a SEAL then go on with your bad self and try to be a SEAL.  But....you are already a Marine; now you owe the Corps everything you have until your enlistment is over.  As @CDG mentioned above, wash out of Marine Corps A&S and you'll go back to the fleet, where do you think the Navy will put you if you don't make it into the SEAL's?

Read this -
Whats your backup plan?


----------



## Kingkoby9 (Jan 28, 2018)

Teufel said:


> You haven’t hit the fleet yet and you already want to let move to another service? Sounds like you signed the wrong contract.


I don’t want to lat move anywhere just yet. I fully plan on giving the Marine Corps 110% my entire time in. I joined because I WANTED to join. I could’ve just straight attempted BUD/S or the Navy but I didn’t. Dont  think there’s anything wrong with wanting to do something different once my contract ends. I wanted to be a Marine well before I even knew what the SEALs were. - - - will reply to all post this weekend, training in field till Friday


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 28, 2018)

Kingkoby9 said:


> I don’t want to lat move anywhere just yet. I fully plan on giving the Marine Corps 110% my entire time in. I joined because I WANTED to join. I could’ve just straight attempted BUD/S or the Navy but I didn’t. Dont  think there’s anything wrong with wanting to do something different once my contract ends. I wanted to be a Marine well before I even knew what the SEALs were. - - - will reply to all post this weekend, training in field till Friday




I'm just a civilian here so this might be out of my depth however, can I ask what drew you to wanting to switch over to the Navy after your time in the Marines is up? You said in your first post that you wanted something more and from my admittedly laymans perspective, Recon and MARSOC seem like something a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2018)

Kingkoby9 said:


> I wanted to be a Marine well before I even knew what the SEALs were



I find that somewhat difficult to believe.  (that you were unaware of the SEAL's)


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 28, 2018)

Go for it.  Just make sure that you tell your platoon sergeant about your plans to join the SEALs atfer your enlistment.  He'll be sure to support you and help ensure your success!


----------



## 256 (Jan 29, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Go for it.  Just make sure that you tell your platoon sergeant about your plans to join the SEALs atfer your enlistment.  He'll be sure to support you and help ensure your success!



I see what you did there. 
Don't forget to let your 1SG ("1stSgt" Marine way?) know too!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 29, 2018)

256 said:


> ("1stSgt" Marine way?)



Gunney...  Gunnery Sergeant...  Cresty E7 with butt loads of experience....  yeah let him know, he'll mentor you so you succeed.


----------



## Scubadew (Jan 29, 2018)

Whatever makes you happy. Set your goals and crush it. Nothing you did/are doing is worth my thumbs down. Just put the guys to the left and right of you first.

Look at Recon and MARSOC? Tremendous opportunities in your current branch. Good luck.


----------



## DELCO (Jan 29, 2018)

Few things to take away here. You've been lurking on these sights since your junior year of highschool. Lots of information about what to do if you want to go SEAL has been on these forums for a while. The most famous phrase when it comes to advice on who to join is, "If you want to be a Green Beret or Ranger join the Army. PJ? join Air Force, and If you want to be a SEAL join the Navy". There is a reason for it being phrased that way. What you did was put yourself against bigger hurdles to climb over. Administratively your plan is possible, but very very far-fetched. If your willing to deal with the agony of routing requests that seem to go nowhere along with many other obstacles you got in front of you, than you may be able to fetch.

I'm going to take your word that you didn't know what SEALs were. I knew who they were and I knew of Green berets but never knew what they were all about until I joined and witnessed their work. I'm currently in the Navy and want to be a Green Beret. The process took a year and a half to get a contract for a shot at it and that's with constant pressure from me and my chain. You are going to be considered a prior when applying for SEAL. So keep in mind if you go into the reserves your chances of going SEAL are non-existent. 

Read NAVADMIN rules and other threads for going SEAL as your time ends up, your rank and year you joined may disqualify you. My best advice to you is what everybody else here is telling you. Give yourself time in the Marine Corp. You will most likely run across an SOF guy, someone who is or has done SOF support, or even witness what those guys do. And you may even find out your calling might be right there in the Marine Corp's elite. God speed Marine.

<mod edit to add a couple of paragraphs>


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2018)

Kingkoby9 said:


> ...A friend said it was dumb and I should’ve just gone SEAL from the jump.



There it is.


----------



## Teufel (May 20, 2018)

The original poster probably just hit the fleet. I wonder how his company guns is supporting his dream of becoming a sailor.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2018)

Teufel said:


> The original poster probably just hit the fleet. I wonder how his company guns is supporting his dream of becoming a sailor.



If I had to guess..


----------



## Braz (May 20, 2018)

@Kingkoby9  So i had roughly same mindset but different goals when I was at your stage. Really soak up the training you get and look at paths within your own branch to achieve the same goal. I wanted to hop to other branches to go infantry, then after further research I learned I can achieve my goal within my own branch just have to put some work in. Also negates the risk of me being at will to the new branch slapping me in a random job I most likely will not enjoy.


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 2, 2018)

To the OP,

Fuck everyone's opinion. Your dream, your life. I did five years in the navy before going back to being an E1 and the shenanigans that is the depot to become a Marine. I got every experience I wanted, learned every skill I thought valuable plus more, and had leaders and mentors that blew my expectations out of the water. Most importantly, I did a job that made me feel fulfilled with my life like I never had before. When you go your own way and discard the direction of others you see life from a perspective that brings nothing but lasting peace of mind. 

That being said, it would be wise to stay quiet about your long-term goals. Concentrate on where you are and pay attention to the moment. 

Also, I know of a Marine captain who gave up his commission and left the Corps to be an E3 on a SEAL Challenge contract. 

Your dream, your life.


----------

